

Quasi-quoting: ASCII art to define data structures - intoverfl0w
http://potential-lang.org/2010/07/02/quasi-quoting-ascii-art-to-define-data-structures/

======
hga
See also: [http://www.moserware.com/2008/04/towards-moores-law-
software...](http://www.moserware.com/2008/04/towards-moores-law-software-
part-3-of-3.html)

